# Go big or go home



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well My friend had atv tires he gave me. he wrecked the quad they were on and wanted to get rid of the tires. So i took them. They are 27" outlaws. the fronts are 27x9.5x12 and the backs are 27x12x12. But he only had 3 before the front one when the quad rolled a metal bar went thru the sidewall of the rear tire. So I ordered a brand new one and it is on the way. but the 3 tires only have around 50 miles on them he said. In the pic I have 2 of my 26" tires on and the other side has the 27" tires on them. Big height difference.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

They look like pretty nasty tires my friend. Very nice


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thesnowman269;1040208 said:


> They look like pretty nasty tires my friend. Very nice


oh yes they are very heavy tooo!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we dont want to hearabout any snapped axles


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1040240 said:


> we dont want to hearabout any snapped axles


no if anything the front diff will blow sky high again


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good LJ. I just hope we don't hear about any front end issues.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1040322 said:


> Looks good LJ. I just hope we don't hear about any front end issues.


well i blew the front end sky high before plowing. so i wired it in and never fixed it. last ride i did on a logging trail i blew the shift fork in the front end and bent it and burnt everything. fixed it and i am gonna see if these tires will blow it


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

those tires are for Louisiana swamps. they are very hard on parts especially in rocky new england. low speed ride on hard pack will rattle your fillings.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you get me a job were you work? you always have some bad ass toys and acc's on them!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking shoes pipes.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks guys I wanna see what parts break first. I see wheel bearings then ball joints and then possibly cv joints or front end


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

can't see the pics!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

buckwheat_la;1040941 said:


> can't see the pics!!!


i know i gotta repost them


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

So when are you going to go big?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

z400;1044466 said:


> So when are you going to go big?


hahahahah, I was thinking the same thing


----------

